
Physicists Claim They've Found Even More Evidence of a New Force of Nature - pps
https://www.sciencealert.com/physicists-claim-a-they-ve-found-even-more-evidence-of-a-new-force-of-nature
======
nabla9
Evidence of a ‘Fifth Force’ Faces Scrutiny (2016)
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/new-boson-claim-faces-
scrutin...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/new-boson-claim-faces-
scrutiny-20160607/)

TL;DR: authors have a long history of discovering new particles at various
masses, but these discoveries disappear on later studies with no explanation.

